# Are you American? :o



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

There are so many Americans here, so I was wondering what percentage aha


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

yeah I was born and raised here


----------



## Byngo (Mar 5, 2016)

im an american unicorn


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

not by birth


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 5, 2016)

Well ... none of the list . I identify as an attack helicopter .


----------



## himeki (Mar 5, 2016)

im a unicorn i mean i have unicorn heels so yano


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 5, 2016)

im not but i maybe in the future. considering of moving to america for my future career.


----------



## tae (Mar 5, 2016)

yeah i'm american. but in 5 months i might not live in america anymore..


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 5, 2016)

YEA AMERICA


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2016)

Nope and I've never been there. I'm British.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

Tina said:


> Nope and I've never been there. I'm British.



Woop woop *high-five*


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 5, 2016)

USA! USA!

Uh, yes, I'm American.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 5, 2016)

You know it!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 5, 2016)

NONE I'M A UNICORN FROM THE JUNGLE


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

emisenpai12 said:


> NONE I'M A UNICORN FROM THE JUNGLE



mE TOO M9


----------



## Llust (Mar 5, 2016)

i'm an american unicorn


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm a potato. Grown in America.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes I'm an American?? Of course I am aren't Americans the only ones with access to the Internet #freedom


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Yes I'm an American?? Of course I am aren't Americans the only ones with access to the Internet #freedom



are u dumb or just joking lol


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 5, 2016)

Can I be American and unicorn?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

meowlerrz said:


> Can I be American and unicorn?



um no??????/@@??? wtf is wrong with you ew get off my thread


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm American.


Izzy if you were purebred American you probably wouldn't be banned so much because of all this freedom.

-flexes-


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm American but I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 5, 2016)

No, I'm British.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 5, 2016)

Born in America, and have lived here all my life.
Someday I'd like to travel the world, though.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep. Born in Alaska. Somehow I'm not fat, though


----------



## Dorian (Mar 5, 2016)

American. California.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Yep. Born in Alaska. Somehow I'm not fat, though



What are there loads of fat people in Alaska or something lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm an American, yes.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 5, 2016)

no i have never visited either


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> What are there loads of fat people in Alaska or something lmao



the stereotype is that americans are fat


----------



## N e s s (Mar 5, 2016)

american but I chose unicorn because why not?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Mar 5, 2016)

I was born here so yeah.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2016)

Born and raised in California.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

marusu said:


> the stereotype is that americans are fat



Oh right right sorry


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 5, 2016)

Nope. Technically I'm Canadian. I don't live there any more, though- I'm in the UK now.


----------



## unravel (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes I'm Donald Trump


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Yes I'm Donald Trump



Omg senpai


----------



## Albuns (Mar 5, 2016)

I identify as a human alpaca, I may be American cheese, I dunno.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 5, 2016)

nope, i'm not american. i'm british, and i've never even been to america before.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Well we're not American yet
Because they have Puerto Rico as a colony and not yet state
So I'm not and will never be jajaja
I'm a zebra


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 5, 2016)

I like to leave people guessing.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

korean and might be proud of it


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> What are there loads of fat people in Alaska or something lmao



.
no. although alot of alaskan natives are fat


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Well we're not American yet
> Because they have Puerto Rico as a colony and not yet state
> So I'm not and will never be jajaja
> I'm a zebra



heh, i think mainlanders pretty much view Puerto Ricans as fellow Americans.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

It's true that a lot of Americans are fat, but I'm not one of them/ xoxo

too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> heh, i think mainlanders pretty much view Puerto Ricans as fellow Americans.


no were not people from other places us we prefer the word 
latino o latina
which mean Latin but us Puerto Rico we call each other
boricua 
I'm proud of that
We might be a colony but we're not to be call American unless we're state
get your fact right don't mess with my country


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> no were not people from other places us we prefer the word
> latino o latina
> which mean Latin but us Puerto Rico we call each other
> boricua
> ...



i'm not challenging you, im just stating what i think the average person on the street here would probably say.  (btw I live in florida, i'm very familiar with the term Boricua from my Puerto Rican friends.)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Find your friends from Puerto Rico that has live a long time Puerto Rico
And he tell you were not to be call American


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> heh, i think mainlanders pretty much view Puerto Ricans as fellow Americans.



I don't know anyone that considers Puerto Ricans as Americans.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Find your friends from Puerto Rico that has live a long time Puerto Rico
> And he tell you were not to be call American



I can't understand you like ever, I'm sorry


----------



## kassie (Mar 5, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I don't know anyone that considers Puerto Ricans as Americans.



same

OT: ye i'm american, i've lived here my whole life. i had plans of moving to australia when i was younger but i honestly don't think i could stand it anymore. i hate the heat... and i hear it's pretty brutal during the summers.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I can't understand you like ever, I'm sorry


It's ok. .... I got hated a lot because of that but I also get a loved because I'm kind
But this time I just don't know why
I have never ever found people will call us American
and I used to have an American friends and my cousin are from there and the never heard an American call Puerto Rico people American


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I don't know anyone that considers Puerto Ricans as Americans.



Guess i'm not an American then yay


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 6, 2016)

I guess technically if you are a citizen of any country in North America or South America, you are American. I guess United States citizens are called Americans because "United States" is possibly the dumbest name for a country in the world. Canada, Mexico, Japan, China, etc. are actual names for a country. "United States" is an adjective followed by a noun. At least you can still informally call the U.K. England or Great Britain. The United States has always been the United States and the "of America" part is just because the continent is called America. That would be like calling the British "Europeans". I wish my country had a sexier name. I wish the British people who colonized the land now known as the U.S. would have just named the entire territory Virginia, then we could be called Virgins. Our people have no originality. We name s*** like New York, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New England, New Mexico. We have states named North/South Carolina and Dakota. We have a state called West Virginia. Was it that hard for people to think of a f***ing name for place? Ok, I'm done with this rant...


----------



## enchilada (Mar 6, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> It's ok. .... I got hated a lot because of that but I also get a loved because I'm kind
> But this time I just don't know why
> I have never ever found people will call us American
> and I used to have an American friends and my cousin are from there and the never heard an American call Puerto Rico people American



wat


----------



## Finnian (Mar 6, 2016)

Been here my whole life.
Never even left the country.
Though, if I'm accepted into Anime North, I might go to Canada!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And by American, I mean USA, main states.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2016)

no i'm swedish


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2016)

Yep 100% used to have to sing "proud to be an American" at all of my school plays while we waved tiny flags...


----------



## treetops (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope, I'm Australian.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yep 100% used to have to sing "proud to be an American" at all of my school plays while we waved tiny flags...



wait what
u ppl do that??


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> u ppl do that??



Yes. Blind patriotism is a big thing in the U.S. People here are taught to think that the U.S. is undeniably the best country in the world and that anything we do is right and that any country which disagrees with us is our enemy. Basically a "God chose us to rule the world." kind of mentality. It's why a buffoon like Donald Trump has any chance of becoming president. He keeps saying things like "Make America great again!", "We're going to win on trade.", and "They're not going to mess with us." and people just eat that s*** up even though he has no specifics for how he would do any of that.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 6, 2016)

When I lived in Texas, we had to say both the US pledge and the Texas pledge every day.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2016)

i mean
that's Rly weird but ok

what happens if you dont say it??


----------



## Mariah (Mar 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i mean
> that's Rly weird but ok
> 
> what happens if you dont say it??



Absolutely nothing. I never said the pledge past elementary school.

I didn't know some states had their own pledges.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Absolutely nothing. I never said the pledge past elementary school.
> 
> I didn't know some states had their own pledges.



I never say it either, but I think you're required to stand for it though.


too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> u ppl do that??



Yeah they did this and then everyday we did the pledge of allegiance, I remember even in elementary school I would say "one nation under dog" because I didn't believe in god. Some schools have stopped saying it because of that but yeah what Red Cat said, they try to brainwash us pretty young into thinking America is the best place ever and to be super duper patriotic.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Mar 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> u ppl do that??



what do you mean " u ppl" ?! lol jk 

yeah i am American. born and raised in Texas.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> u ppl do that??



It's basically like this:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2016)

Haven't sang it since elementary school and the words are still burnt into my mind,

AND I'M PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN WHERE AT LEAST I KNOW I'M FREE(false)
AND I WONT FORGET THE MEN WHO DIED, WHO GAVE THAT RIGHT TO ME(what rights?)
AND I'D PROUDLY STAND UP NEXT TO YOU AND DEFEND HER STILL TODAY (not really)
'CAUSE THERE AIN'T NO DOUBT I LOVE THIS LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND(there are many doubts...)
GOD BLESSSSSSSS, THE UUUU SSSSSS AAAAAAAAAAAA!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> It's basically like this:



omfg wkyk is my **** and yes, exactly like this.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 6, 2016)

my buddy that grew up in Vermont said they never had to say the Pledge of Allegiance in school up there.  he said it was required in the South because of our history of being eh rebellious and starting civil wars and all.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 6, 2016)

no, thank god. i'm british


----------



## CluelessMayor (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm an Aussieee


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Haven't sang it since elementary school and the words are still burnt into my mind,
> 
> AND I'M PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN WHERE AT LEAST I KNOW I'M FREE(false)
> AND I WONT FORGET THE MEN WHO DIED, WHO GAVE THAT RIGHT TO ME(what rights?)
> ...



I've never heard that song. I'm glad we didn't have to sing it! LOL. I don't remember having to say the Pledge of Allegiance after elementary school.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope, I'm Canadian.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm from England.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah they did this and then everyday we did the pledge of allegiance, I remember even in elementary school I would say "one nation under dog" because I didn't believe in god. Some schools have stopped saying it because of that but yeah what Red Cat said, they try to brainwash us pretty young into thinking America is the best place ever and to be super duper patriotic.


That is so ****ing weird lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Brackets said:


> no, thank god. i'm british



hey welcome back i missed you..

and thank goodness no i'm swedish


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope, I'm English.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> hey welcome back i missed you..
> 
> and thank goodness no i'm swedish



awww hello! Was wondering if anyone would remember me!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2016)

are u all ok w having to say that stuff or are u dying


----------



## Jacob (Mar 6, 2016)

im american but i havent recited the national anthem in 5 years


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 6, 2016)

God, no!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 6, 2016)

Why are some people saying, "God, no!" and "No, thank goodness!" as if being an American is horrible? I mean, it's a good country. The best? Probably not, but that's subjective.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes, I am.



Belle of Pripyat said:


> Why are some people saying, "God, no!" and "No, thank goodness!" as if being an American is horrible? I mean, it's a good country. The best? Probably not, but that's subjective.



Because of the reputation America has in other countries, or the stereotypes that are seen as American in other countries. 

I lived in Japan for 3 years and while most Japanese like America, Americans still have the stereotype of being loud, rude, messy, and fat there.


----------



## Peter (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope, I'm from the UK


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Brackets said:


> awww hello! Was wondering if anyone would remember me!



haha well i don't forget those threads too easily!

also reasons why people write that is because the US tend to show their bad sides in media and literally everywhere... Sure there are sane people from over there, I know a few, but I don't think I could move there really unless I had crapton of quiche.


----------



## Coriander (Mar 6, 2016)

I am, but I moved around a lot as a kid so I've only been back to the states for two years or so.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 6, 2016)

...Unfortunately.


----------



## piske (Mar 6, 2016)

My nationality is American but my ethnicity is Korean - overall though I'm definitely culturally American~


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope, I'm British.


----------



## unravel (Mar 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omg senpai



Senpai will make the America great again!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Senpai will make the America great again! &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;



Yayy yeah >\\\<


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 7, 2016)

MURICA **** YEA


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 7, 2016)

I was born as a unicorn in Tokyo, the smallest town on Mars; but I eventually moved to America.

Edit: I just realized how well my signature goes with this post.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Though I may not look like an American (my family is from Vietnam), I am American lol. I was born in America and have lived in America all my life so far


----------

